# Hive beetles?



## Buzzed (Oct 26, 2014)

Little shiny black fast about the size of a small tick they love pollen patties


----------



## Norcalkyle (Apr 23, 2015)

They are small enough to fit through sbb's


----------



## Richard P (Feb 12, 2016)

Here is a good size reference


----------



## Richard P (Feb 12, 2016)

Take a non sceneted swiffer sheet, fold it, or 2 if they are bad, in half, put it on the top frames with the folded side along the insdie edges in a corner. If you have em, they will get chased by the bees and get stuck on the pads. Work pretty good......


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Richard P said:


> Take a non sceneted swiffer sheet, fold it, or 2 if they are bad, in half, put it on the top frames with the folded side along the insdie edges in a corner. If you have em, they will get chased by the bees and get stuck on the pads. Work pretty good......


Richard had a couple of hives he bought and they came complete with a lot of the “bugs”. He got them under control, quick, fast, and in a hurry using the method above and some new hive bottoms he made. Send him a personnel message for pictures. It works much like a Freeman or West screened bottom. Richard, I was thinking about using dryer lint, heard it works as well as the Swiffer sheets, but also read that the bees got caught in the lint. Anyone ever try it?


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Here is a couple pics of a bottom board I just finished.There is a guy on youtube that has one similar and he uses Avion in his.Beetles eat and die there.Mine they go in and drown in oil.I have used vegetable oil with no problems with it going rancid but changing this year because ***** seem to love corn oil.Oh and thats just a sandwich tray and will be spray painted black.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Well it didnt post the other pic so I will try again.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I have had them on and off for years. For northern beekeepers they are more of a nuisance, I have never seen them overrun a hive or force one to abscond. they can be a problem in stored equipment that has honey or pollen in them, they will make a stinky mess of them. Two winters ago we had a very harsh winter for this area, 20 to 25 below zero at times the next year didn't see any in the 32 hives I had that year. I smash then with the hive tool when I see them other than that they haven't been much of a problem.


----------



## Bee Honey (Jul 4, 2010)

I saw quite a few beetles this weekend. Couple of questions:
If bees chase them to sheets, why not on out of the hive?
Any idea how many times a person may need to change our sheets until they're all gone?
I see GardStar, outside the hive on Mann Lake and also the Non-Medicated Corrugated squares for small hive beetles....any thoughts?


----------



## Buzzed (Oct 26, 2014)

Richard P said:


> Take a non sceneted swiffer sheet, fold it, or 2 if they are bad, in half, put it on the top frames with the folded side along the insdie edges in a corner. If you have em, they will get chased by the bees and get stuck on the pads. Work pretty good......


Best thing I have tried yet&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Richard P said:


> View attachment 23713
> Here is a good size reference


yep, I think that is what I had. 
a bad winter here we get to 20 for a few days, not below, 20. Afraid when they get a foothold they will be here for good.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Bee Honey said:


> If bees chase them to sheets, why not on out of the hive?


The beetles like to hide in tiny crevices, too small for bees. The bees will often chase them into a crevice and then 'guard' them as if they're in jail. 



> Any idea how many times a person may need to change our sheets until they're all gone?


Probably depends on location. Being in the north, I rarely do anything for SHB - they're present, but not in big enough numbers to be a concern. Some summers when I see a lot of them, I use the oil traps that hang between frames.



> I see GardStar, outside the hive on Mann Lake and also the Non-Medicated Corrugated squares for small hive beetles....any thoughts?


Personally, I just don't like the idea of drenching the ground around my hives with poison. I understand that SHB pupate in the ground, but they also fly long distances. Stopping them from pupating under your hive doesn't prevent adults from flying into your hive.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Using ground drench for SHB have proved to be ineffective, when the bees get hold of a SHB larva they drag in out of the hive and drop it 50 to 100 feet away from the hive. The beetle thankful for the free ride burrow into the soil and pupate, then easily fly back into a hive.


----------

